# Pak hackers plan attack on Indian cyber networks: Intel



## gaurav_indian (Jan 6, 2009)

Pak hackers plan attack on Indian cyber networks: Intel




> After the Mumbai terror strikes, anti-India elements in Pakistan are now planning an attack on Indian computer networks, intelligence agencies have warned.
> 
> Already Pakistani hackers are trying out a dry run against Indian networks through popular websites registered
> there after the Mumbai terror strikes, Home Ministry sources told PTI on Tuesday.
> ...



*www.hindustantimes.com/StoryPage/F...+hackers+plan+attack+on+cyber+networks:+Intel


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 6, 2009)

I have Nod32 +Firewall+ No Script - How can i be  affected>


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2009)

lol...


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a few question.
Isnt songs.pk illegal? 
And whats a virus got to do with defacing a website?


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 7, 2009)

Haaa isiki kami thi na abhi...


----------



## gigyaster (Jan 7, 2009)

hey songs.pk allows free downloading of songs. Its illegal na, then why this site is not banned.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 7, 2009)

Boycott all pakistani sites(esp songs.pk)
No problem for me, using linux


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2009)

lool


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jan 7, 2009)

rofl  someone plz deface songs.pk  hahahhahaha...


----------



## pr.itdude (Jan 7, 2009)

i got a sms saying the same thing........!!

do v really need to boycott these........??
_ye pakistani b apni aukad dikha rahe hai.....!!
agar hamare yaha k n/w engg ya hackers apni pe aa gaye to inka kya hoga 
inhe chhoti si baat samajh nahi aati,,,,,,, beta kabhi baap se nahi jeet sakta _ haha


----------



## Mystic (Jan 7, 2009)

gigyaster said:


> hey songs.pk allows free downloading of songs. Its illegal na, then why this site is not banned.



The same way other warez site stays online. Offshore hosting.  If it's hosted in Pakistan, I doubt anything can be done.

And AFAIK, there isn't any MP3 virus...of course if people are stupid enough to be trapped in Rogue trojan, that is to be .mpg (to give an impression of mp3), god bless them. 

Edit: lol!  just recheck, and they're hosted in the United States. Woha at the dumb. Though that 'big' hosting company doesn't take just any DMCA notice serious, unless you properly write it up. It's funny that so-called cyber expert in ministry (lol?) couldn't do that, and also said it's hosted in Pakistan.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jan 7, 2009)

hosted in US...  super n00bs paki guy n super duper n00b cyber expert in indian ministry...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 8, 2009)

Lets avoid all .pk sites.


----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2009)

Typical case of media attention whore cyber experts


----------



## gigyaster (Jan 8, 2009)

Mystic said:


> The same way other warez site stays online. Offshore hosting.  If it's hosted in Pakistan, I doubt anything can be done.
> 
> And AFAIK, there isn't any MP3 virus...of course if people are stupid enough to be trapped in Rogue trojan, that is to be .mpg (to give an impression of mp3), god bless them.
> 
> Edit: lol!  just recheck, and they're hosted in the United States. Woha at the dumb. Though that 'big' hosting company doesn't take just any DMCA notice serious, unless you properly write it up. It's funny that so-called cyber expert in ministry (lol?) couldn't do that, and also said it's hosted in Pakistan.


hmmmmmmmmm. understood.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 8, 2009)

Pakisthani sites are dam popular coz they provide illigal stuff. Glad i'm safe with kis


----------



## utsav (Jan 8, 2009)

Lets create songs.in and hack pakistani computers


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 8, 2009)

Don't the Pakis have anything to do except doing harm in all possible ways to India?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 8, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> I have a few question.
> Isnt songs.pk illegal?


Most Definitely.



			
				In the OP said:
			
		

> "The website has over 12 lakh Indian users who are downloading stuff from these websites daily," said a cyber expert in the Ministry.



It is sad that so many Indians visit that site., in spite of knowing .pk is a Pakistani Website...

Personally I feel those people visiting those sites deserve to get hacked...


No Kiddin'

@OP: Would you not mind removing the link. Since, a lot of people might visit that site and get infected...


----------



## rosemolr (Jan 8, 2009)

why should we bother about cyber attack if they attack us..we will attack with our genius..you people think that we don't have enough hackers ha..? every one are sleeping now..if they woke up there wont be power,water and all &^**() things in pak..we will attack them as in Die hard 4.0


----------



## confused!! (Jan 8, 2009)

Dont they have any other work...other than trying to catch India's tail everytime


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 9, 2009)

noting serious...if anything happens..jus format n install...i m used to it n even my frenz a couple dozen times


----------



## Garbage (Jan 9, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> noting serious...if anything happens..jus format n install...i m used to it n even my frenz a couple dozen times


but your computer can cause problem to other networks till that time.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 9, 2009)

^^ i have a single comp n home user...i have seen these viruses for more than 5 years.......better choice would be browsing in linux...


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 9, 2009)

digitized said:


> Don't the Pakis have anything to do except doing harm in all possible ways to India?





confused!! said:


> Dont they have any other work...other than trying to catch India's tail everytime


I guess that's the only thing they can do since they are not good at anything else...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 10, 2009)

Looooolz, Songs.pk affecting me ? Nah... I use ArchLinux. But yeah, since I hate most Bollywood songs, its of little use to me.


----------



## kanishka (Jan 21, 2009)

Lol I was wondering how I got owner of songs.pk banned from one of the most reputed webmaster forum..

See hes banned (read through whole post)

*forums.digitalpoint.com/showthread.php?t=1195523

Lets PWN Them like this lol..


----------



## choudang (Jan 21, 2009)

Anurag_panda said:


> Most Definitely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Will you say same thing to the visitors of tr******va and bollyextr****m??????

Anyway ... networks can be hacked from diff places also .. if some one host a site from US which allows you to download stuffs what we can do??? most importantly rather that sites attacks, we should be prepared and take precautions for torrents downloads cuz its gives a port which is granted by firewall

so, instead of poining s#.pk .. lets be secure against all attacks ...


----------

